# WIFI



## Bruce W (Jan 26, 2009)

Seems to be a lot of posts lately asking about availability of WIFI facilities at various resorts.

Would a sticky where folks can list what they know be in order?


----------



## jbet (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Bruce

Great idea.  I've put together a list places with Internet from a previous thread. I'm not sure if it will be useful but I've attached it to this note (I hope!). I've also set it up as a spreadsheet on google docs. It's at:

http://tinyurl.com/dz5bre


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 26, 2009)

we could certainly add this info to the resort review pages themselves if you wish?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 26, 2009)

Brian, I think that some notation of WIFI availability on the resort reviews would be most helpful. Many do have it mentioned within the reviews themselves, but not all. 

Curiously, DW and I were talking about this and comparing the creeping availability of WIFI to a century ago, when people began traveling by car. The first lodging was a spare room in a home. Then it upgraded to a lodging having private indoor plumbing, then higher end motels would have a sign out front boasting of air conditioning, the color TVs. Now it's WIFI and kitchens and flat screen TVs. 

Wonder what's next? Rooms in private homes?

Jim Ricks


----------



## Kozman (Jan 27, 2009)

*Details for Wifi*



TUGBrian said:


> we could certainly add this info to the resort review pages themselves if you wish?



This would be a great idea.  If there could be a way to denote the location (only in lobby....or in room, and, other details) and the cost that would be very helpful as well.  I know some resorts have wifi, but you don't really want to pay their outlandish price.


----------



## M. Henley (Jan 27, 2009)

You can add Coconut Palms, New Smyrna Beach, FL to the list.
I always mention availability of WiFi in my reviews(I used to note
 Library locations where internet access is available).


----------



## philemer (Jan 30, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> we could certainly add this info to the resort review pages themselves if you wish?



Brian, 
I'd like to see "free/paid WI-FI available"  added to this section of the review page:

Unit Features
Size of Unit
Condition of Unit and Property
Kitchen Features
Any problems encountered such as check-in problems, room changes, etc.
Planned Resort Activities such as welcome parties, barbecues, kid programs,   and outings
Resort Amenities
Staff Friendliness and Responsiveness
Convenience to Area Attractions
Additional fees assessed
Suitability of Resort for couples, families, relaxing, partying, etc.


----------

